# PCB Question about Crooked/ Burnt Mill Crk.



## leonsulak (Jun 24, 2014)

Does anyone know the depth of the channels in each of these creeks? I am looking for some trout and I was going to wade these areas and didn't know if I could cross over the creek bed. I was going to start by the pier in Crooked then head to the north. Any information on this area is very much appreciated! Also what would the chances of finding a flounder in this area be? Thank you!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Burnt mill creek.....It's 5-7 ft the first 150 yds or so getting shallower until you dump out in the bay. 

Crooked creek is 5-6 ft for quite a ways. I wouldn't wade in that gator hole for money!


----------



## leonsulak (Jun 24, 2014)

I was actually referring to the Bayside I apologize for not clarifying. I was looking to wade maybe in the flats where the mouth the creeks drain into the bay and I was wondering how deep those are. I have no interest in going up the creeks. Is it safe to wade in these areas? Thank you.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I dont know that I am following you. 

Do you mean wading the mouth of the creeks? That is definitely doable. Soft mud but I have done it many times when I couldnt get my boat to the fish. You will need a boat or a kayak to get there.


----------



## leonsulak (Jun 24, 2014)

My hope was to park at the camp and then find a way to walk down to the water into West Bay. Is that not possible? I want to wade the flats around that area of west bay and head towards the creek but not up the creek. Google earth can only show me so much.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I think it would involve swimming or trespassing for a large part of the trip. Your best bet is to rent a kayak and get out there. It is a tough area to wade becuase much of the creek mouth is very soft mud.

I miss when we could get out to the property that is now River Camps. That was some great wading around there.


----------



## leonsulak (Jun 24, 2014)

Well im glad i spoke with you then. Google earth didnt tell me that. Do you know if i can park and wade around the college or lynn haven?


----------



## leonsulak (Jun 24, 2014)

I was also told to park and wade off berthe st. Also by the tyndall bridge. And the hwy 79 bridge. I hope one of those work


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

leonsulak said:


> Well im glad i spoke with you then. Google earth didnt tell me that. Do you know if i can park and wade around the college or lynn haven?


Yes, that is a huge flat that holds decent fish.



leonsulak said:


> I was also told to park and wade off berthe st. Also by the tyndall bridge. And the hwy 79 bridge. I hope one of those work


Berthe St? Not sure where that is.
Tyndall Bridge is a great spot to wade. You can honestly cover some ground there. You could potentially wade from there to Goose Point! 

I would rather swim naked with a bonita strapped to my junk in a school of sharks than wade by Hwy 79. You would be better off fishing the bridge(Old Hwy 79 Bridge) than getting in that water. 

If you are in the Bay County area and want to hit some wade areas, give me a shout. I travel most of next week for work but I should be in and out. Hit me up and I will show you some places that dont get much foot traffic.


----------



## leonsulak (Jun 24, 2014)

Wow thats awesome. I am a high school teacher from Dallas Texas, and I will be there for an entire week starting at the end of July. I will be fishing the bay with my little brother. I am a seasoned trout and red fisherman out of Galveston, but I am yet to try my luck in Florida waters. That is why I am doing so much research before hand. It would be awesome to be able to have a nice fish fry the last day we are there and not have to buy the fish at the store.

I would love to take you up on the offer of fishing when we are down there. I only use top water plugs and artificials, because of my bass fishing background.

Just to clarify on what you said about the previous spots:
1. It looks like I can park on the Souther part of the Tyndall bridge? Is that the best place? Once I am in the water you suggest wading south to Goose Point? I glad you think that is a promising place to begin fishing. Does that area hold flounder as well as trout and reds?
2. when you said it was a huge flat and held decent fish were you referring to the College or Lynn Haven?
3. Where would you suggest parking at Lynn Haven? I noticed that Merrick Industries has a huge parking lot right next to the water, but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to park there. I also saw there was a school with a parking lot off of 5th street on the other side on Lynn Haven Bayou but I didn't know if it was possible to wade to the around there.

I cannot thank you enough for your time and effort helping me to be in the best situation possible when I get the chance to get down there.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

leonsulak said:


> Wow thats awesome. I am a high school teacher from Dallas Texas, and I will be there for an entire week starting at the end of July. I will be fishing the bay with my little brother. I am a seasoned trout and red fisherman out of Galveston, but I am yet to try my luck in Florida waters. That is why I am doing so much research before hand. It would be awesome to be able to have a nice fish fry the last day we are there and not have to buy the fish at the store.
> 
> I would love to take you up on the offer of fishing when we are down there. I only use top water plugs and artificials, because of my bass fishing background.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Just to reiterate, hyperbole doesn't come across to good with written text. Do not try wading from Tyndall Bridge to Goose Point. It is several miles and it would be a crazy long way to wade.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I believe that you can access the water near the ball parks at the end of 5th street in Lynn Haven. If I remember correctly, there is a nice flat out there.

If you will send me a PM, I can point you to a spot on Tyndall AFB where you can wade to catch flounder, sheepshead and probably a few other species. I don't know if it is open on weekdays, you would need to call the base to find out. 

That spot might cost you, though. I own a software company that sells to school districts, so you might have to make a referral in order to get that one.  However, if the referral is good enough, I might be willing to take you out on my boat and let you gig some flounder. In fact, I just got back from a trade show in Corpus Christi. I'm still tired after driving from 5:30 in the evening until 7 AM the next morning. I'm too old to be doing that.


----------



## leonsulak (Jun 24, 2014)

headed there next week, hopefully I can get on some trout and reds!


----------

